# Removing stubborn Belt Pulley



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

I am having a hard time taking the belt pulley off of my 5 hp 536.918xxx Craftsman. Whats the best way of removing this pulley. I have removed the bolts that hold it on to the shaft, coated it with pb blaster, and still cant budge it. Do or should I go with a puller? or is there another way?
I assume this is the only way to remove my auger rakes/gear/shaft. The rakes are stuck to the axle by the way and I need to get the auger gear box open.

Thanks

Art


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

drill and tap 3 holes for a puller in the center, and use a puller like this harbor freight one- Bolt-Type Wheel Puller Set , if you drill the holes right you wont affect the integrity of the pulley and if the holes really bother you you can have a welder fill them once you have it off


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

43128 said:


> drill and tap 3 holes for a puller in the center, and use a puller like this harbor freight one- Bolt-Type Wheel Puller Set , if you drill the holes right you wont affect the integrity of the pulley and if the holes really bother you you can have a welder fill them once you have it off


Agree 100% you sure do not want a grip type puller yanking on sheet metal.

Drill and tap 3 holes.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I just had the same issue last week with a Craftsman. Heated it Cherry Red with oxy-ascetylene Torch, and then used a ball joint fork to pop the pulley off. A Torch is worth every penny when you need it.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

We are talking about how much for a torch for a snowblower that I purchased for 160.00 last year. Not sure torch, gears or whatever is worth putting into this machine? Wish there was a cheaper way other than finding a small engine repair guy to do the job.

Art


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

aggriffin3 said:


> We are talking about how much for a torch for a snowblower that I purchased for 160.00 last year. Not sure torch, gears or whatever is worth putting into this machine? Wish there was a cheaper way other than finding a small engine repair guy to do the job.
> 
> Art


I'd use a basic propane torch then, it'll get it plenty hot enough to pop the pulley off. It's also a good tool to have around for any project. 

$15 at Home Depot: Bernzomatic UL100 Basic Propane Torch Kit-334458 - The Home Depot


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

aggriffin3 said:


> We are talking about how much for a torch for a snowblower that I purchased for 160.00 last year. Not sure torch, gears or whatever is worth putting into this machine? Wish there was a cheaper way other than finding a small engine repair guy to do the job.
> 
> Art


You could Bring the auger to any local garage, and have them remove the Pulley. Shouldn't cost that much. However, if You want to Repair Your Own Things, You Will Need to Buy Tools.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Pullers are fairly cheap and you could also barrow them for free from most auto parts stores.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Jackmels said:


> You could Bring the auger to any local garage, and have them remove the Pulley. Shouldn't cost that much. However, if You want to Repair Your Own Things, You Will Need to Buy Tools.


thats a good suggestion ! but it could cost as much to have it done as to buy the tools to DIY ! and we all know....ya can never have to many tools!


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

can never have enough tools


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

scrappy said:


> can never have enough tools


Very true! Not many projects scare me anymore. Over the years I've accumulated enough tools to do just about anything. 
Except welding. I still haven't bought a welder. I want one bad though!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

And if you swap a MAP gas cylinder for the propane you get a hotter flame.









I was given a small belt sander and this "toy" oxy/MAP torch when I bought a guys $50 bench top drill press.
Couldn't grab them fast enough. Don't get much time out of the small oxy tank but it gives me the heat. New about $75


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Decent Torch Setup for short $$.... I just got a $20 Toro 521 that needed an auger bearing and fuel flush. Popped the pulley off in 5 mins with my torch. For you guys that work on Toro's...an 8 point 5/16 socket with extension cracks those troublesome square Pulley bolts with ease, instead of trying to get them off with a wrench... If you've worked on Toro's You know what I'm talking about...


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

5/16 box wrench and a vise grip work fine for me. was salvaging the gearbox from a rotted 1132 and noticed that the auger bushing had a factory grease port


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

FWIW, If You TRY an 8 point with a Long Extension on those Square Bolts, You'll Never Go Back to a Wrench. 5 seconds and you've got them both.... Only trouble is, nobody seems to stock them. I Found mine on Ebay.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i looked online for a while after you mentioned that and i have to order them off ebay or amazon, no local store keeps them in stock. i would imagine you could use a 1/4 inch extension as well but i dont have one. a little trick i know for oil and gearbox plugs is to use a 3/8 extension and throw a vise grip on the other engine of the extensions. so much easier then trying to fight with a box wrench in a tight area like that


----------

